

Google CEO says looking to buy smaller firms - edawerd
http://www.reuters.com/article/marketsNews/idINN0939634620090609?rpc=44

======
qwertyqwerty
I think Ulocate will be purchased by google... They seem to have a great niche
in the mobile space. Random, but thoughts?

~~~
smakz
Not sure why your comment got voted down, while the digg/reddit style
supermodel comment got voted up.

I think a better target for them might be a company like loopt or whrrl. More
users and a stronger growth curve.

~~~
dmv
Because dodgeball, with its user base growth story, was not enough.

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/10/18/dodgeballcom-
officially...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/10/18/dodgeballcom-officially-
googled/) <http://gigaom.com/2007/04/15/dodgeball-founder-quits-google/>

Or Jaiku.

------
staunch
Like a super model announcing she's single and looking.

~~~
enomar
It's not like he held a press conference announcing that Google is looking for
small companies to buy. He simply responded to a question in an interview:

"We have been (looking to acquire)," Schmidt said. "We have been wandering
around looking at all of the different companies. With the big ones we haven't
come across anything we've particularly liked. We are definitely talking to a
number of smaller companies but we've done that routinely."

------
Semiapies
Also, they're interested in profits and search.

~~~
josefresco
...news at 11

